# Other Languages > jQuery >  [RESOLVED] Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token ILLEGAL

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All 

in my page i have a hyperlink button in a gridview defined like this 




```
       <a href="#" onclick="<%#  String.Format("return showComment('{0}','{1}')", Replace(Eval("Field1").ToString(),Chr(13),"<BR>"), Replace(Eval("Field2").ToString(),Chr(13),"<BR>") ) %>">
 
                             <img src="../../Imgs/comment2.png" />
                             </a>
```

and the Function showComment is defined like this 





```
        function showComment(CommentPend,CommentCancel) 
        {
            $("#btnclose").unbind();
            $("#divPendComment").center();
            $("#divPendComment").fadeIn('slow');

            $("#txtcomment").val(CommentPend.toString().replace(/^[a-z0-9 ]$/i, ''));

            $("#txtcommentCancel").val(CommentCancel.toString().replace(/^[a-z0-9 ]$/i, ''));
             
            $("#btnclose").click(function (e)
             {

                 $("#divPendComment").fadeOut('slow');
                 e.preventDefault();

            }); 
            return false;
        }
```

now as you can see i am trying to get rid of the special characters like the  carriage returns  but still i get a a javascript error when this link is clicked 

*Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token ILLEGAL*

thanks

----------


## techgnome

I could be totally off base here... but doesn't the regex expression need to be passed as a string?

replace(/^[a-z0-9 ]$/i, ''));

should be

replace('/^[a-z0-9 ]$/i', ''));

-tg

----------


## vuyiswamb

It took longer than expected. so because of time as the data was coming from the DB , i had to clean it from there. 

This issue has been resolved. 

Thanks

----------

